# Searching for an older cassette tape...



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish I remembered the name or even the year or more about this cassette tape. It's been driving me nuts. 

Years ago in the late 80s into the early 90s there was a local yard display/haunt that I used to visit and they are the ones that have me the inspiration to start my home haunt back in 1992. 

The haunt was called "Scary on Mt. Airy" and they used to have this cassette tape that I loved. I had a copy of the tape but it's been probably 15-18 years. Since I remember it. 

I remember the tolling funeral bells in the track and at the end there was a voice saying "bye-bye! Bye-bye!" And he would have a sinister laugh. I own a ton of 80s/90s cassette tapes but I have to ever run across this one... Ever.

Here is a sample of the funeral bells that was used in the track... 




I thought it could have been The "a night in a graveyard" cassette but it wasn't a narrative track and it didnt have the bye-bye part that I remember. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

A few places to dig around and see what you can find:






Scar Stuff







scarstuff.blogspot.com




^not updated since 2014, but used to be a treasure trove of stuff. 





__





Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg 2!!!


Place to share my mostly Halloween and Horror music collection and for invited readers to share theirs as well.




mostlyghostlymusicsharingblaaahhhggg.blogspot.com




^Halloweiner's blog that might have some leads. He's not been active much over the last year on HF, but maybe he's got something there? He is a master of collecting old tapes and sound effect stuff.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are some scary "bye bye's" and sinister laughs at the end of "Sounds From a Night of Terror" (1992) but I don't know if I hear the church bells you are looking for.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!!! I been digging and digging. Sounds from a night of terror is definitely the one!!! That guy laughing and talking and screaming. Thank you!!! There are a few tolling funeral bells after he says bye bye!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

Now if I could only find a ripped version of the travelers Halloween horror tape and the Ruby's spooky sounds of the night. I might have to rip open a copy of mine and do it myself ?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm super frustrated by this because I know I have this album and then heard the "bye bye" part on the Nightmare City Halloween 1988 show, but the only possible sound effects titles from the playlist playing at the time I heard the "bye bye" were not the correct albums, after I went and listened to them to see. I will continue to try to figure this out. My only problem is I have so many Halloween sound effects albums, I'm having trouble finding which one it is.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

siys said:


> I'm super frustrated by this because I know I have this album and then heard the "bye bye" part on the Nightmare City Halloween 1988 show, but the only possible sound effects titles from the playlist playing at the time I heard the "bye bye" were not the correct albums, after I went and listened to them to see. I will continue to try to figure this out. My only problem is I have so many Halloween sound effects albums, I'm having trouble finding which one it is.


@siys It's been solved. @Dinosaur1972 pointed the album out to be "Sounds From a Night of Terror" from 1992. That's the one I was looking for. Sounds so corny now but I still love it!


----------



## burgmail (Sep 19, 2010)

frightmare studios said:


> Now if I could only find a ripped version of the travelers Halloween horror tape and the Ruby's spooky sounds of the night. I might have to rip open a copy of mine and do it myself ?


I believe I found a rip of "Spooky Sounds of the Night" on an old file sharing network... only I think it's on my computer back home. Does it start with an eerie, duophonic synth/organ sound playing an atonal-type piece (which the tape stole from a BBC sound effect library LP which I have since tracked down, thanks to other online people's help) and the rest of the cassette was taken from another LP (I think it was called "Sounds to Make You Shiver", but I can't find a listing of it on Discogs... I think it was released in two editions (I own both) and released by... Wait, I'm mixing up Keel Records' "Sounds to Make You Shiver" with Power Records' "Ghostly Sounds", which has two editions... I _think_ it's the "Ghostly Sounds" LP which had the remainder of the "Horror Sounds of the Night" cassette's recordings. Of course, my Hallowe'en LP collection is also back home).

Oh, wow, I must be on to something (but, unfortunately, most likely not the same cassette as yours). Here's a Discogs entry listing all the albums I referenced in describing the cassette:








Unknown Artist - Horror Sounds Of The Night


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1986 Cassette release of "Horror Sounds Of The Night" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## burgmail (Sep 19, 2010)

BTW, are you guys talking about this one for the "Bye-bye"s? I have this one as well (one of the few I was actually able to order from Columbia House, of all places!).








Various - Night Of Terror: Vol. 18 A Continuous Tale Of Terror In Sound


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the Cassette release of Night Of Terror: Vol. 18 A Continuous Tale Of Terror In Sound on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

This one I believe. I liked the cover on it. http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2018/10/sounds-from-night-of-horror.html


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

frightmare studios said:


> @siys It's been solved. @Dinosaur1972 pointed the album out to be "Sounds From a Night of Terror" from 1992. That's the one I was looking for. Sounds so corny now but I still love it!


This is not what I heard with the Bye Bye at the end. "Sounds From a Night of Terror" does not have Bye Bye at the end.


----------

